# 2014 FIFA World Cup



## Dene (Dec 6, 2013)

Any football fans out there? Who's getting excited about the World Cup now that the draw has been released? Here is the full line up for Brazil next year:

*Group Stages*
*Group A:* Brazil, Croatia, Mexico, Cameroon
*Group B:* Spain, Netherlands, Chile, Australia
*Group C:* Colombia, Greece, Cote d’Ivoire, Japan
*Group D:* Uruguay, Costa Rica, England, Italy
*Group E:* Switzerland, Ecuador, France, Honduras,
*Group F:* Argentina, Bosnia-Herzegovina, Iran, Nigeria
*Group G:* Germany, Portugal, Ghana, USA
*Group H:* Belgium, Algeria, Russia, Korea Republic

*Round of 16*
(49) 1A - 2B	
(50) 1C - 2D	
(51) 1B - 2A	
(52) 1D - 2C	
(53) 1E - 2F	
(54) 1G - 2H	
(55) 1F - 2E	
(56) 1H - 2G

*Quarter Finals*
(57) 49 - 50
(58) 53 - 54
(59) 51 - 52
(60) 55 - 56

*Semi Finals*
57 - 58
59 - 60

There is some total insanity going on here, especially with groups A and B. If Brazil qualify for the round of 16, they will come up against either Holland or Spain (unless Chile somehow qualify (lolstralia)). That means it's guaranteed one of the heavyweights will be gone before the quarter finals!

Group D is a tough one, and it's hard to predict who will get first and second there. Uruguay should be favourites, and Italy are hard to predict after 2010. The poms won't be happy with the plate they've been served up, and although I'm not technically a fan, I still hope they can make it through. Whoever is unlucky enough to qualify second will most likely come up against the newfound giants Colombia in what is a mouthwatering prospect. Personally, I would love to see Colombia vs. England in the round of 16.

Group G also promises some exciting match-ups, with Germany up against the sleeping-beast that is Portugal, and a re-match from the 2010 world cup between the USA and Ghana.

And a little funny anecdote: watching the soccer here last night there was a poll during the match asking if Australia should have the expectation to qualify for the round of 16 (or if simply playing at the World Cup is good enough). At the time around 50% of people were demanding Australia set their expectations high and qualify for the round of 16. I wonder how many would say the same thing now that the draw has come out . Go the Group of Death!


As for me, I've been a loyal Netherlands supporter my whole life and nothing will change. I can't wait to see my boys in orange pounding Australia into the dust!

So who do you support? What matches are you most excited for? Let's get pumped for Brazil 2014!!


----------



## cubizh (Dec 6, 2013)

Unbelievable how France was (not only able to qualify in the last game, but be) so lucky in this draw


----------



## pipkiksass (Dec 7, 2013)

Dene said:


> The poms won't be happy with the plate they've been served up



Correct! 

Tough to make it through that group. The draw was just before I finished work today, and I'm the only person in my office who thinks we might scrape through. Could be one of those groups where there's a few teams on 4/5 points. We'd be lucky to scrape a point or three against either Italy or Uruguay, but you never know! 

Netherlands will be looking to right the wrongs of Euro 2012, where they failed to make it through the group stages, despite being highly favoured, but they should walk that group (along with Spain, maybe? )

There's some really exciting players around at the moment, and I'm looking forward to watching Argentina, Uruguay, Italy and Spain in particular. I think group G will definitely be the most exciting to watch. 

France have been hella-lucky, and will make it through the group stages, and probably play Nigeria (pretty much a dream last 16 draw), so probably make the 1/4s... then they'll run into Germany and get smashed.


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Dec 7, 2013)

That was our only chance to make the round 16. 
(but we never know... there should be some surprises!)


----------



## Dene (Dec 7, 2013)

After the performances of the French in 2010, I wouldn't be counting my eggs before they've hatched


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 7, 2013)

Time to deport Dene. Aussie Aussie Aussie.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Dec 7, 2013)

I really want to see Suarez destroy England so he can get his revenge on the FA 

However I'm supporting Japan, and I still wouldn't mind seeing england make the last 16.


----------



## LNZ (Dec 7, 2013)

I watched the draw live on SBS TV.

I am lucky. I've seen every (all 10) of Australia's games at the FIFA World Cup (with the first 3 being replays after watching Sesame Street
in June 1974 as a 4-year old on ABC TV in black and white). And I'll watch all Australia's games in Brazil 2014 live.

Match Times (Adelaide Time or CST or Central Standard Time)

Chile at 7:30AM on 14/06/2014
Netherlands at 1:30AM on 19/06/2014
Spain at 1:30AM on 23/06/2014

I'm not fussy who Australia got. I just want to see Australia play well and play in a good spirit and score goals too.

And I don't expect Australia to advance out of the group either.

The best chance for a win for Australia is against Chile. This will be the second time the two teams will play in a World Cup.

The first time was in the 1974 Worid Cup in (West) Berlin where there was a 0-0 draw. This would the last time Australia played in a World Cup
until June 2006.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 7, 2013)

The USA has a soccer team? 0_o


----------



## DuffyEdge (Dec 7, 2013)

I hope Ghana make it through..
And Group D is brutal


----------



## Dene (Dec 7, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> The USA has a soccer team? 0_o



Amongst the top in the world.



LNZ said:


> I'm not fussy who Australia got. I just want to see Australia play well and play in a good spirit and score goals too.



At least with Ange Postecoglou at the helm you know standards will be set high.


----------



## Raviorez (Dec 7, 2013)

It's a quite good group for Belgium


----------



## cubizh (Dec 7, 2013)

Dene said:


> Amongst the top in the world.


You probably mean amongst the top in North America


----------



## KongShou (Dec 7, 2013)

Gogo China

Also whoever says "soccer"(ugh, wince at the thought) should be shot on sight.

Australians must be crying.
As a England fan I am crying.
Lucky Argentina and France.

Dene you must have meant amongst the top in USA.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Dec 7, 2013)

Germany and Netherlands gogogo


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 7, 2013)

We (England) are stuffed in group D. After the group C draw, I said we don't want this next group (group D). Then...  And then those damn French get the easy group.

I don't think we're getting out of the groups. But then again, look at Italy in 2010... Ask me in a year and I'll tell you... 



KongShou said:


> Gogo China



Haha...


----------



## PeelingStickers (Dec 7, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Gogo China
> 
> Also whoever says "soccer"(ugh, wince at the thought) should be shot on sight.
> 
> ...



****storm.jpg


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm sitting state exams during the world cup.
When I found out I dropped my 4x4 and shouted as many profanities as possible.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Dec 7, 2013)

Gogo Germany!


----------



## Dene (Dec 7, 2013)

cubizh said:


> You probably mean amongst the top in North America





KongShou said:


> Dene you must have meant amongst the top in USA.



I don't know about you guys, but I reckon being 14th in the world, only barely behind England, Brazil and the Netherlands, and ahead of such countries as Croatia, Chile, Côte d'Ivoire, France, and the Ukraine, is pretty damn good.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 7, 2013)

When the hell did America get good at soccer...


----------



## KongShou (Dec 7, 2013)

Dene said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I reckon being 14th in the world, only barely behind England, Brazil and the Netherlands, and ahead of such countries as Croatia, Chile, Côte d'Ivoire, France, and the Ukraine, is pretty damn good.



dude FIFA rankings mean nothing

Switzerland was a top seed in the draw, WTF. Also based on the current ranking are you saying that they are better than Brazil?

The US don't even know what the beautiful game is called, the proper name.



Tim Major said:


> When the hell did America get good at soccer...



*FOOTBALL
*FUSSBALL
*足球
*not soccer


----------



## PeelingStickers (Dec 7, 2013)

KongShou said:


> dude FIFA rankings mean nothing
> 
> Switzerland was a top seed in the draw, WTF. Also based on the current ranking are you saying that they are better than Brazil?
> 
> The US don't even know what the beautiful game is called, the proper name.



Club Football>International football ^^


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 7, 2013)

Why do you care whether I say football or soccer. I played for 6 years and our team was one of the best in the state. I love soccer, but I say soccer not football, because football is ambiguous in Australia.


----------



## Dene (Dec 7, 2013)

KongShou said:


> dude FIFA rankings mean nothing
> 
> Switzerland was a top seed in the draw, WTF. Also based on the current ranking are you saying that they are better than Brazil?
> 
> The US don't even know what the beautiful game is called, the proper name.



FIFA rankings mean everything, and are a regularly updated source of a country's recent performances in the big time. Don't be hatin' just because England suck and got beaten by Chile 2-0 in a poor performance, if I do say so myself.

Switzerland have been playing very well lately; in August they beat Brazil 1-0. Also don't forget Switzerland were the only team to beat Spain at the 2010 World Cup. To be fair, Brazil have been pretty bad for about 8 years now. They lack any real stars at the moment... Again, don't be hatin' just because everyone is better than England. 

Also, regarding your comment about "soccer/football", you have to bear in mind in other countries we have other forms of football. If I say "footy" I am either referring to soccer or rugby league, and yet anyone here in Melbourne would assume I'm talking about AFL...


----------



## stoic (Dec 8, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> I say soccer not football, because football is ambiguous in Australia.


I have the same problem living in Ireland because Gaelic. But as an Englishman soccer sounds...very strange...


----------



## Raviorez (Dec 8, 2013)

Dene said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I reckon being 14th in the world, only barely behind England, Brazil and the Netherlands, and ahead of such countries as Croatia, Chile, Côte d'Ivoire, France, and the Ukraine, is pretty damn good.



you forgot belgium! 11th place in FIFA ranking, a month or something ago 5th place!


----------



## KongShou (Dec 8, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Why do you care whether I say football or soccer. I played for 6 years and our team was one of the best in the state. I love soccer, but I say soccer not football, because football is ambiguous in Australia.



dude i was half joking. 



Dene said:


> FIFA rankings mean everything, and are a regularly updated source of a country's recent performances in the big time. Don't be hatin' just because England suck and got beaten by Chile 2-0 in a poor performance, if I do say so myself.
> 
> Switzerland have been playing very well lately; in August they beat Brazil 1-0. Also don't forget Switzerland were the only team to beat Spain at the 2010 World Cup. To be fair, Brazil have been pretty bad for about 8 years now. They lack any real stars at the moment... Again, don't be hatin' just because everyone is better than England.
> 
> Also, regarding your comment about "soccer/football", you have to bear in mind in other countries we have other forms of football. If I say "footy" I am either referring to soccer or rugby league, and yet anyone here in Melbourne would assume I'm talking about AFL...



Where do you gather that i dislike fifa rankings because England suck? We lost to Chile because it was by no means our strongest team, consisting mostly of youngsters. According to the ranking we are better than(and so is Greece):
14 USA
15 Chile	
16 Croatia	
17 Côte d'Ivoire	
18 Ukraine 
19 France 
20 Mexico 
21 Bosnia-Herzegovina	
22 Russia 
23 Ecuador	
24 Ghana	
25 Denmark

Fifa rankings are unfair and inaccurate. See here. Dont even try to convince me that Switzerland is better than the likes of Netherlands, Brazil, Belgium.. Just because they beat brazil in a friendly mean nothing. I am pretty sure it was not brazil's strongest team. If it was something like the world cup final, then Brazil, Netherlands or most countries in general will absolutely own Switzerland. What are you trying to say, adding in a random sentence about them beating Spain? Also dont forget that Brazil are five time world cup winners, and beat Spain 3-0 in the confederations cup final.

Hmm... Brazil lack any real star:
Júlio César(one of the best keeper in the world)

Dani alves
Maicon
Thaigo silva
David luiz
Marcelo
Dante
^all world class defenders

Oscar
Paulinho
Ramires
Luiz gustavo
Hernanes
Bernard
^all world class midfielders

Robinho
Neymar

No real star i gather eh?


----------



## LNZ (Dec 8, 2013)

There was some drama when Australia played Chile in West Berlin on 22/06/1974.

During the last match the Socceroos played at the 1974 FIFA World Cup in then West Germany against Chile, some Allende supporters
ran on the pitch holding a Chile flag, protesting Pinoche. The Socceroos would not appear in another FIFA World Cup until 2006 when it was held in Germany.

There was a military coup in Chile (of some believe it was backed by the CIA) on 11/09/1973 overthrew the democratly elected left leaning President Allende and 
replaced with a right leading Augusto Pinoche.


----------



## Dene (Dec 9, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Where do you gather that i dislike fifa rankings because England suck? We lost to Chile because it was by no means our strongest team, consisting mostly of youngsters.



Just judging from the fact that you appear to be a pom (based on where you have been to comps), and the fact that poms are generally passionate about football and I am assuming you fall into that category, all combined with the fact that England have, for years on end, constantly disappointed internationally, despite the EPL being amongst the best leagues in the world. Perhaps it wasn't England's strongest team, but youth =/= poor performances (and for proof, look at Germany of 2010).



KongShou said:


> Fifa rankings are unfair and inaccurate. See here.



Interesting read, but I'm not convinced. All of the weightings make perfect sense. Coming up with a few impossible scenarios to create seeming anomalies is bad science. Notice how in the article a tremendous amount of weight is put on American Samoa playing in the world cup, which would only be one match every four years (for the opponent), and is not about to happen anyway. Even if there was such weighting in the short term, over time this would quickly dissipate if performances didn't continue to go well. I genuinely believe FIFA rankings show a fair representation of where countries are currently at. I'd be interested to see your views on which teams you think are way out of place based on the past four years?



KongShou said:


> Dont even try to convince me that Switzerland is better than the likes of Netherlands, Brazil, Belgium.. Just because they beat brazil in a friendly mean nothing. I am pretty sure it was not brazil's strongest team. If it was something like the world cup final, then Brazil, Netherlands or most countries in general will absolutely own Switzerland.



But Switzerland _did_ beat the top country, at the World Cup (sure it wasn't the final, but still, I can't imagine Spain went out there to lose, and I recall the match well and Switzerland defended brilliantly).



KongShou said:


> Also dont forget that Brazil are five time world cup winners, and beat Spain 3-0 in the confederations cup final.



Brazil have certainly had stars in the past; in more recent years Ronaldo (the greatest of my time) and Ronaldinho. But now they are relying on ageing stars of the past. Your list makes this point with crystal clarity; the majority of those players are 30+ years old. In recent times Australia have relied on the old "golden generation", and it has driven Australian football into the ground. England also appear to be struggling to move on from the old crowd-favourites at the moment...


----------



## pipkiksass (Dec 9, 2013)

Dene said:


> England have, for years on end, constantly disappointed internationally, despite the EPL being amongst the best leagues in the world



The EPL is very possibly the best league on Earth, it certainly attracts many of the best players... And therein lies the rub - how many of those players are English?

Look at this season's top scorers thus far:

Suarez is Uruguayan
Aguero is Argentinian
Sturridge is English
Lukaku is Belgian
Ramsey is Welsh

Having a good league does not necessarily mean you have a good national team. We as a nation invest far too little in youth development - it's something that's been fundamentally wrong with the English Football Association for many years. They're just starting to address it now, but it will take a generation to 'fix'.


----------



## Dene (Dec 10, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> The EPL is very possibly the best league on Earth, it certainly attracts many of the best players... And therein lies the rub - how many of those players are English?
> 
> Look at this season's top scorers thus far:
> 
> ...



Yes I agree entirely (except I think the Bundesliga is the best in the world  ). Unfortunately (for English fans) it's easier to buy talent than develop it.


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 10, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> The EPL is very possibly the best league on Earth, it certainly attracts many of the best players... And therein lies the rub - how many of those players are English?
> 
> Look at this season's top scorers thus far:
> 
> ...



Agreed.

And also, big thanks to Dan for his article that was pre-mentioned.


----------



## Raviorez (Dec 15, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> The EPL is very possibly the best league on Earth, it certainly attracts many of the best players... And therein lies the rub - how many of those players are English?
> 
> Look at this season's top scorers thus far:
> 
> ...



He's a beast!!!!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 12, 2014)

First game tomorrow! I'll be waking up early to watch. (It's at 3:00am for me)


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 12, 2014)

Dene said:


> As for me, I've been a loyal Netherlands supporter my whole life and nothing will change. I can't wait to see my boys in orange pounding Australia into the dust!



Hey! Although there isn't really any chance of them going through...


----------



## Dene (Jun 12, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Hey! Although there isn't really any chance of them going through...



Yea and by the looks of things Holland might be the other team to miss out from group B 

I'm so excited! I've got special permission to get to work late tomorrow to watch the footy!

I'm going for Croatia (mostly because they're the underdog) but I expect Brazil to take it out.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 12, 2014)

Dene said:


> Yea and by the looks of things Holland might be the other team to miss out from group B
> 
> I'm so excited! I've got special permission to get to work late tomorrow to watch the footy!
> 
> I'm going for Croatia (mostly because they're the underdog) but I expect Brazil to take it out.



Do/did you play football? I've been playing since I was 6.


----------



## Dene (Jun 12, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Do/did you play football? I've been playing since I was 6.



I started kicking a ball around as soon as I was old enough to  . I played for a club until I was about 13 or 14 I guess, then I stopped. I still love playing any time though.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 12, 2014)

****! MY ALARM BROKE - I MISSED THE GAME


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 13, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> ****! MY ALARM BROKE - I MISSED THE GAME



Unlucky. It was an exciting game. The Croatians won't be happy though.


----------



## Dene (Jun 13, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> ****! MY ALARM BROKE - I MISSED THE GAME



Daaaaaaamn. Surely there will be a replay on though? That really blows though.


----------



## Dene (Jun 13, 2014)

Whoooooooo what a game!!! Go my boys in orange!!! (or is it blue?)


----------



## LNZ (Jun 14, 2014)

Results

Mexico 1 Cameroon 0
Netherlands 5 Spain 1
Chile 3 Australia 1


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 14, 2014)

Now if Brazil win their group, which they probably will and if Spain come second in their group, which they probably will then Brazil and Spain face before the quarter finals.


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 14, 2014)

Wow Netherlands just crammed the last worldcup champion spain to 5:1


----------



## cubizh (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't understand how a goalkeeper that is consecutively benched for two years by two different coaches in their club (with another goalkeeper of the same country!), gets assigned the starting position of their national team (I assume because of name value and past victories) while the other goalkeeper is not even called.
So what happened was not a surprise, it was the result of lack of team renewal and blind faith in old glories, that may solve things sometimes but are clearly not on their game, and probably won't win a lot in the long term.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 14, 2014)

cubizh said:


> I don't understand how a goalkeeper that is consecutively benched for two years by two different coaches in their club (with another goalkeeper of the same country!), gets assigned the starting position of their national team (I assume because of name value and past victories) while the other goalkeeper is not even called.
> So what happened was not a surprise, it was the result of lack of team renewal and blind faith in old glories, that may solve things sometimes but are clearly not on their game, and probably won't win a lot in the long term.



asuming you R talking about Casillas?


----------



## cubizh (Jun 14, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> asuming you R talking about Casillas?


Yes and Diego López
This whole situation makes me remember this interview:


Spoiler



[YOUTUBEHD]vvqLEGFZ-3E[/YOUTUBEHD]


----------



## DoctorPepper (Jun 14, 2014)

Im not good at picking Spain vs netherlands match-ups. I picked the Dutch to win 4 years ago and the Spaniards to win yesterday :/


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 14, 2014)

greece lost 3-0  dissapointed.
wanna see my lions shine now


----------



## Dene (Jun 19, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> greece lost 3-0  dissapointed.



Go Colombia!!!

Well I've been struggling to keep up, but as of now I am officially completely up-to-date on every match. Here are some of my opinions:
- It looks like Spain have fallen victim to the ageing problem discussed earlier in the thread. Already eliminated! Ouch, I didn't see that one coming.
- Brazil have been very unconvincing. Other top teams that have failed to impress me are Argentina, Bosnia, Greece, Italy, England, Uruguay, France, and Belgium.
- Portugal are absolute no-hopers after their humiliation. They'll still make it through the group stages, but if they keep playing like that they won't go much further.
- Germany and Holland are the teams to beat. They could very well find themselves against each other in the final.
- Colombia don't look too bothered without Falcao. It's just such a shame he has to sit it out!
- Chile are the real deal. And their little feisty coach is totally badass. They could pull off a serious upset against the Netherlands next week in what will be the match of the round. I'll be getting up at 2am for that one!
- The other exciting group, in my opinion, is group D. Can Uruguay bounce back from their embarrassing loss? Will Costa Rica cause more troubles for England and Italy? Can't wait to see what happens there!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 19, 2014)

Dene said:


> Germany and Holland are the teams to beat.



Couldn't agree more


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 20, 2014)

England can still go through.

https://twitter.com/FinallyMario/statuses/479738033672306688


----------



## WinterCub3r (Jun 20, 2014)

im happy all these steryotypical good teams are losing.


----------



## Dene (Jun 21, 2014)

Keroma12 said:


> England can still go through.



Not anymore  . So much for Group B being the Group of Death. Group D is for sure, and Costa Rica is The Undertaker! How awesome do they look right now?! I hate to say I don't think they'll go past the round of 8 because they're on fire right now. But if my calculations work out, they'll come up against the Netherlands eventually, and we can't have Costa Rica winning that one 

Alongside England having already been eliminated are Cameroon, Spain, Australia, and Honduras. I suspect there won't be any more teams added to this once the other groups finish their second round of games. 

Teams that are already guaranteed through to the round of 16 are Holland, Chile and Colombia. I suspect Argentina will be added to this list after the second round of games are done. 

For every other team, they can still make it through, and they can still miss out!! This includes Brazil, as unlikely as that might sound.

How about that performance by France? They absolutely decimated Switzerland. Although by letting in a couple of goals at the end I'm still not quite convinced. If I'm right they're going to come up against Germany in the round of 8, then we'll see what they're really made of.


----------



## Dene (Jun 23, 2014)

Chile who?? Go the Netherlands!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 23, 2014)

1-1 brasil cameroon :O


----------



## TDM (Jun 23, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> 1-1 brasil cameroon :O


or not


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 23, 2014)

TDM said:


> or not



yeah 3-1 now


----------



## Dene (Jun 24, 2014)

Overall unsurprising results thus far. 

At this stage two exciting clashes in the round of 16 to look forward to:
1) The mighty Netherlands up against the extremely talented and proven destructive force (not to mention stingy defence) of Mexico.
2) Hosts Brazil, generally unconvincing, up against the underrated Chileans.

Both games could end in upsets.

I can't wait for the games tonight. Come on Costa Rica!!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 24, 2014)

Italy better beat Uruguay! I'm gonna watch it LIVE


----------



## Dene (Jun 25, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Italy better beat Uruguay! I'm gonna watch it LIVE



Hehe ouch. Not only must it hurt that Italy lost and are out of the World Cup, but Chiellini's shoulder must be also be hurting 

Another four teams eliminated, another two games in the round of 16 already decided:
1) Costa Rica, the major underdogs taking out all the heavyweights, up against the horrendously dull Greece.
2) The unafraid Colombians who have yet to be tested, up against the Jekyll and Hyde Uruguay.

Colombia vs Uruguay is shaping to be the match of the round. But with Luis "Jaws" Suarez once again losing his cool and choosing to dine on some of Italy's finest meats mid-game, he's likely to be banned for a long time (once again). Will Uruguay struggle without their star striker? Will the Colombians finally be tested against one of the best teams, and struggle without _their_ star striker? We'll know in a few short days!


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 25, 2014)

Dene said:


> Will Uruguay struggle without their star striker?


Yeah without Suarez their attack will be toothless


----------



## Dene (Jun 25, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Yeah without Suarez their attack will be toothless



hahahahahahahaha that's better than my jokes lololololo


----------



## Dene (Jun 26, 2014)

Only one more day of group stages left! After some unsurprising results, we are left with the following matches added to the round of 16:
1) Magic Messi and his Argentinian Army up against the up-and-down Switzerland.
2) The surprisingly solid Nigeria, up against "we-score-5-against-Switzerland-and-0-against-Ecuador", better known as France.

Argentina vs Switzerland could be an enthralling tactical battle. With both Messi and Shaqiri in great form, who will score the winning goal?
As for France, well I think was right in my reluctance to take too much from their game against Switzerland. When they were on, they were on. Against Ecuador they were off, and couldn't buy a goal. If they play like that against Nigeria there will be an upset, guaranteed.


I can't wait for the games tonight! After the first game I said Portugal are no-hopers. I also said they'll make it through the group stages, but now I have serious doubts about them even getting that far. Because I can't stand Christiano Ronaldo (despite his immense talent), I am hoping for a draw between Germany and USA.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 27, 2014)

A study on "writhing" time so far: http://online.wsj.com/articles/the-world-rankings-of-flopping-1403660175.


----------



## Dene (Jun 28, 2014)

Boy am I glad I got my wish, with Portugal missing out!



Keroma12 said:


> A study on "writhing" time so far: http://online.wsj.com/articles/the-world-rankings-of-flopping-1403660175.



Haha that's hilarious. Unsurprising to see many South American countries near the top. Also good to see my boys in orange not pissing about on the ground like a bunch of 3 year old's. Also good to see the Aussies weren't guilty of this so much. Playing football tough in this part of the world is something we're proud of. We hate the play-acting!

After the final games yesterday we finally have the last two matches ready to go for the round of 16:
1) The Juggernaut Germans up against possibly the least deserving team to make it in Algeria.
2) The pretty style of the USA up against Belgium.

I don't mean to be cruel to Algeria, but everyone knows Group H was the anomaly. Russia didn't live up to any expectations, and South Korea were never going to do well, although they tried their best. Algeria managed to get the one result needed to get above those two, but they've showed nothing to make me think they'll be a challenge from now on.
Belgium unsurprisingly won all of their matches (alongside only three other teams). But it's difficult to read anything into what they've done so far. I don't feel like they've been tested at all. Personally I think this is a bad thing for them not having a proper hit-out yet, as they're coming up against a team that has been through everything to make it to the round of 16. If they don't get up for it they're in trouble.


----------



## Dene (Jun 28, 2014)

Time for me to give my predictions for the round of 16. I am using this page as a reference, if anyone is interested (I find it much easier to read than the FIFA wesbite).

The full line up and my predictions are as follows:
Brazil vs. Chile ------------> Brazil
Colombia vs. Uruguay -----> Colombia

France vs. Nigeria --------> France
Germany vs. Algeria -------> Germany

Holland vs. Mexico --------> Holland
Costa Rica vs. Greece -----> Costa Rica

Argentina vs. Switzerland --> Argentina
Belgium vs. USA -----------> USA


----------



## cubizh (Jun 28, 2014)

Now that the group stage is over and that I was able to be caught up watching all the games, I can say what my impressions are about each group:

Group A
Brazil and Mexico played better even if some hiccups and deserved to pass. Cameroon was not good without a good Eto'o and you could feel the tension between the players of the team.

Group B
Holland played really well in the first match against Spain, but it seems without a good Van Persie and a fast Robben things get a little shaky. Still they are one of the strongest contenders. I felt bad for Cahill's goal and Australia's game not get rewarded with at least a tie. They played very well. Chile was a good second place. Spain was lols.

Group C
I can't believe I was actually rooting for Greece in this group and they managed to go through. They are depending too much in the older double Ka's in the middlefield which won't last a lot longer. They are not a world class team with a lot of stars but they are organized. Colombia was tremendous with the great players they have, as long as they play as a team they will move on for sure.

Group D
Costa Rica was a nice surprise to me, they played very well with "top" teams like Italy and England. They also have a tremendous goalkeeper, for me one of the best in the tournament (Navas). Italy and England were disappointments, but England seemed to play a lot more technical and with faster transitions than usual, which is good to see, but still not enough to have good results. I wonder how Uruguay will do now without Suarez.

Group E
This was probably the most boring group of all. France played better than they used to recently and Switzerland did enough to pass.

Group F
It would be cool to see Iran tie against Argentina and go to the last match with a chance to pass, but Messi made a last minute save. I didn't see Nigeria play too well against either team to advance, but they won against Bosnia so they go through.

Group G
Germany is a clear contender, but they are not unbeatable. Their game against Portugal was won more due to portuguese making a lot of stupid mistakes than by clear dominance. Let's see how they do in the elimination stage. Portugal was a dissapointment, especially in the first game, they clearly weren't ready to face that level of competition and that's a shame. I don't think I've ever seen a team loose 7 players in a world cup before, 1 to a red card, 6 to injuries and 2 of them goalkeepers! To me the USA was the least worthy team to advance, I didn't see a lot of game against Ghana, scored in the opening minute of the game and then got lucky in the final run. They played well against Portugal, but what really got them through was not getting a lot of goals from a more relaxed Germany after they scored their first goal. 

Group H
How boring was Korea and Russia? The two best teams gone through. Belgium and their afro styled players did very well and I will be surprised if they don't beat the USA in the next round. Courtois is very good too. Algeria played as a team and had exciting matches. Happy for Slimani to be able to show his game in such a big stage. Let's see how they do against Germany.


Random notes:
- The shaving cream-like spray is a nice idea.
- The refereeing has been noticably terrible with some exceptions. The criteria has been very different from match to match and there have been some absurd decisions specially regarding penalty kicks with direct influence in the final result which is unfortunate.
- Games at 1 in the afternoon? What? It's nice that I can see the games at convenient hours, but it must be terrible to play at that time under the sun with such high humidity.
I've seen some very nice matches, but I hope the quality of games increase as rounds go through.



Dene said:


> Because I can't stand Christiano Ronaldo (despite his immense talent)


I am curious and it would be cool to know what you don't like about him. I really dislike how he makes more in a week than the rest of the world almost makes in a lifetime, but that's a common thing with a lot of top players, that is disgusting, but it happens in a lot of popular sports.


----------



## Dene (Jun 29, 2014)

Two games down and two ticks for me... just. Brazil did not deserve to get away with that, although it shocked me to see both teams playing for a penalty shootout pretty much after 60 minutes of play. I think Chile should have pressed on, as they looked far more likely. Exciting first half, dull rest of the game, very poor shootout. Neither team would have stood a chance against Colombia the way they played, so I guess Brazil is in serious trouble.



cubizh said:


> To me the USA was the least worthy team to advance, I didn't see a lot of game against Ghana, scored in the opening minute of the game and then got lucky in the final run. They played well against Portugal, but what really got them through was not getting a lot of goals from a more relaxed Germany after they scored their first goal.



I find your analysis of the USA very surprising. In my very unbiased opinion (I am generally anti-American) I thought they were amongst the best when it comes to playing as a team. The players generally lack a lot of the technical ability and flair of other top players around the world, but they worked so well together as a group. I thought they were quick in transition to both attack and defense, they moved the ball with fluidity, and created many chances. I think they'll do a lot better than you expect.



cubizh said:


> I am curious and it would be cool to know what you don't like about him. I really dislike how he makes more in a week than the rest of the world almost makes in a lifetime, but that's a common thing with a lot of top players, that is disgusting, but it happens in a lot of popular sports.



I get a strong impression from him, based on what I've seen, and what I've heard from people that know a lot better (e.g. Rooney, whom, fyi, I am no particular fan of) that he is selfish, lazy, cocky, arrogant, and a brat. Anyone can clearly see that he is not a team player. He absolutely refuses to defend. After Portugal just snuck out a draw from Ghana he stormed off the field in what could only be described as a temper tantrum parallel to that of a 3 year old. He didn't shake any hands, or go through any formalities. No acknowledgement of his own team or his opponents who played a good game. In the post-game analysis here in Australia, a retired goal keeper (Clint Bolton, no one special) said he wouldn't want Ronaldo in his team, because he doesn't defend, and defense involves the whole team, not just the defenders.

tl;dr he lets off a stink of douchiness that I find highly unappealing. No doubt he is an absolutely outstanding footballer, in attack, and he deserves his paycheck (certainly more than the likes of Torres). I just think the guy has his values in the wrong place. 

Can't wait for 2am. Go the Netherlands!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 29, 2014)

i hope netherlands argentina semis and netherlands germany finals ( maybe netherlands greece quarter finals if greece is lucky that would be the most awsome football game for me )


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jun 29, 2014)

Dene said:


> tl;dr he lets off a stink of douchiness that I find highly unappealing. No doubt he is an absolutely outstanding footballer, in attack, and he deserves his paycheck (certainly more than the likes of Torres). I just think the guy has his values in the wrong place.



Yeah, I hate Ronaldo too. I also can't stand the way that if a defender so much as looks at him, he throws himself on the ground as if he's just been shot. In comparison to Messi who rides challenges and will actually work for his team in matches.

I just like hard-working players. Dirk Kuyt is probably my favourite player of all time, just because of how hard he works for his team.

Also... USA!, USA!, USA!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 29, 2014)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> Yeah, I hate Ronaldo too. I also can't stand the way that if a defender so much as looks at him, he throws himself on the ground as if he's just been shot. In comparison to Messi who rides challenges and will actually work for his team in matches.
> 
> I just like hard-working players. Dirk Kuyt is probably my favourite player of all time, just because of how hard he works for his team.
> 
> Also... USA!, USA!, USA!



lol yeah dirk kuyt is pretty awsome . he played as left back against chile


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jun 29, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> lol yeah dirk kuyt is pretty awsome . he played as left back against chile



He's playing there now. His 100th appearance.
I'd still rather see Mexico win, I'd love to see their manager's reaction.


----------



## Dene (Jun 29, 2014)

van Persie hasn't done anything the whole game  . Come on dutch


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 29, 2014)

Dene said:


> van Persie hasn't done anything the whole game  . Come on dutch



He got subsituted off....


----------



## Dene (Jun 29, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> He got subsituted off....



Thank goodness for that. I think I just woke up my neighbours at 3:47am


----------



## Dene (Jun 29, 2014)

Phew... I almost feel sorry for the Mexicans, but I don't. Those pricks kicked New Zealand out of the World Cup. So glad to see my back-up-boys beating them!


----------



## TDM (Jun 29, 2014)

WHY MEXICO, WHY. You were winning with less than 10 minutes left... :fp


----------



## cubizh (Jun 30, 2014)

Greece's coach being sent off is another truly absurd and outrageous decision by the referee, judging by what he said and what you could actually see on the field, adding to the pile of idiotic decisions throughout this world cup.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 30, 2014)

cubizh said:


> Greece's coach being sent off is another truly absurd and outrageous decision by the referee, judging by what he said and what you could actually see on the field, adding to the pile of idiotic decisions throughout this world cup.



Also the amount of yellow cards in that game... I think I counted 9!


----------



## TP (Jun 30, 2014)

cubizh said:


> Greece's coach being sent off is another truly absurd and outrageous decision by the referee, judging by what he said and what you could actually see on the field, adding to the pile of idiotic decisions throughout this world cup.



Unfortunately I doubt FIFA will change the "hey, every country must have a referee present" approach. Better to pick after the best available referees.


----------



## ajayd (Jun 30, 2014)

What did you guys think of that penalty call against Mexico in the 93rd minute? Did you think that it was justified?


----------



## Dene (Jun 30, 2014)

I have to disagree with you guys regarding the referee. Maybe I'm biased because he's from these parts of the world, but I think he did an outstanding job (and in his other two games so far). It's always disappointing when a coach gets sent off, but you don't know what was actually said down there. And I don't see how that would have any affect on the ensuing shootout. If anything, it would rile up the players a bit and get them extra emotion and adrenaline as a boost. Perhaps I'm also used to the style of refereeing in Australia, therefore I was more expectant of the decisions. But in general I think most of the referees have been very good. I know there have been some horrible decisions, but single decisions don't ultimately dictate who wins a tournament. There's 90 minutes in a game of football, which is more than enough time to win a game. One bad call has to be looked at in the context of an entire match. (Also, I should remind any Greek fans out there that it was a shocking penalty call that allowed Greece into the round of 16 in the first place, instead of Ivory Coast).



ajayd said:


> What did you guys think of that penalty call against Mexico in the 93rd minute? Did you think that it was justified?



This one was definitely borderline. In my opinion, if you're a defender and you stick your leg out like that you're asking for trouble. Robben made the most of it and got the rewards, and that's football. At the very least, earlier Robben could easily have taken a dive with the same defender sticking his legs out, but he chose to jump over them. I suspect this biased the referees judgement in favour of Robben, thinking he wouldn't just take a dive in the box when he has a chance to score normally. Overall I think it was justified.



As for me, that's four games, and four correct tips. Again, only just with Costa Rica.

I'm sure France and Germany won't let me down tomorrow. If either of those African teams sneaks a win I'll eat my slippers.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 30, 2014)

Looking at the statistics of greece- costa rica greece was way better |
Greece -cista rica
Possesion 57-43
Fouls commited 16-23
Shots 24-6
On target 13-2 
I am dissapointed  since penalties is just having luck (except if you are germany  )


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 30, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> I am dissapointed  since penalties is just having luck (except if you are germany  )



And bad luck if you're England.

At least we didn't get knocked out on penalties!


----------



## Dene (Jun 30, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Looking at the statistics of greece- costa rica greece was way better |
> Greece -cista rica
> Possesion 57-43
> Fouls commited 16-23
> ...



Why bother having lots of forward runs if you're always offside? (Greece 10 - 1 Costa Rica). It just goes to show that stats don't really mean a lot.

Anyway, there are two parts to football; attack and defense (and Greek fans should understand this more than any  ). I think Greece's overall defensive mentality cost them. Once they found themselves controlling the ball they didn't know how to create chances. In the same way that Greece stood solid and held out Japan, Costa Rica stood solid and held out Greece (and with only 10 men haha). Don't forget, coming into this match Costa Rica had only conceded 1 goal (equal first with Mexico). And that was playing against Italy, England, and Uruguay. It was never going to be easy to break them down (although I have no doubt my Netherlands boys can score another 2).

To be honest, I think it's a shame that Greece hire such a defensive-minded coach, when the Greek Super League is known as a great attacking league full of spectacular goal scoring (at least, that's how it's portrayed over here, I haven't actually watched any of it).


----------



## cubizh (Jun 30, 2014)

I think Greece did pretty well with a solid team given the absence of good players they once had. Seemed they couldn't handle the pressure (and heavy legs) to beat Costa Rica. That final 5 on 2 opportunity, which is not commonly seen, was a good example. I am happy for Costa Rica, the first time I looked at where Costa Rica was on the map, was for 1990's world cup, and it's nice to see they are playing well for this one.


----------



## Dene (Jun 30, 2014)

cubizh said:


> That final 5 on 2 opportunity, which is not commonly seen, was a good example.



Yea that was a shocker, can't believe they bombed that one. I guess there were too many options >.<

At least one of my slippers is safe, although Nigeria gave me some scares there.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 30, 2014)

cubizh said:


> I think Greece did pretty well with a solid team given the absence of good players they once had. Seemed they couldn't handle the pressure (and heavy legs) to beat Costa Rica. That final 5 on 2 opportunity, which is not commonly seen, was a good example. I am happy for Costa Rica, the first time I looked at where Costa Rica was on the map, was for 1990's world cup, and it's nice to see they are playing well for this one.


That 5-2 thing : greece does to many "easy/non skill" passes wich means that predicting where the ball would go was easier to identifie.also the way the play with eachother in the game is pretty bad (if this team was in fifa 14 i would give it 30 chemistry ;D)


----------



## Dene (Jul 1, 2014)

Two more matches down, two more tips... just... again... Neither team convincing. I didn't expect France to dominate, but Germany certainly weren't great and they don't really have any excuses. 

Last two matches coming up, and I thought these were the hardest two to tip >.<

Can't wait for Argentina vs. Switzerland!


----------



## Dene (Jul 1, 2014)

WOW what a game! What a finish! What a World Cup!!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 1, 2014)

How have America held on this long, wonder if they can go through extra time. It wouldn't be deserved in my opinion but I'd like to see America get through.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 1, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> How have America held on this long, wonder if they can go through extra time. It wouldn't be deserved in my opinion but I'd like to see America get through.


Keeper has been awesome


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 1, 2014)

Might be Netherlands vs Belgium at this rate.


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 1, 2014)

Well that's the US out, unless they can ado a repeat of Holland in their match vs Mexico


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 1, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Well that's the US out, unless they can ado a repeat of Holland in their match vs Mexico


Yep - here we go...


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 1, 2014)

Well.... there may be a chance i suppose now


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 1, 2014)

What a game, cup football at its best...


----------



## cubizh (Jul 1, 2014)

Tremendous games today, especially in overtime. Argentina passed, but it that header off the post and not going in on the rebound was pretty dramatic. Quite entertaining.
Sad for Tim Howard to leave since he did a tremendous match, with a record ammount of saves, but before taking two goals, USA was just defending the null tie, waiting to get lucky and score one. Howard wasn't enough to stop everything. Great goal from the USA from the new kid. Great comeback, but it wasn't enough this time. It was a very nice game to see.
Interesting that all group winners have progressed. Wondering if quarter-finals will be as emotional as these (only 2 games didn't have to go into overtime!).
Hope so.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 1, 2014)

Tim Howard was outstanding, it would have been good to see USA get back into it. I didn't see their first goal live because I had it on pause at the start of the second half and when I came back I just fast forwarded it and I just seen the score line go from 2-0 to 2-1 and my eyes widened.


----------



## Dene (Jul 2, 2014)

Two awesome games! Especially in overtime. I feel a bit bummed for the USA, who actually created the best opportunity of regulation time, right at the end. I don't know how Wondowlski managed to miss. Also bummed because that denied me a perfect 8 from 8 tips 



CiaranBeahan said:


> Tim Howard was outstanding, it would have been good to see USA get back into it. I didn't see their first goal live because I had it on pause at the start of the second half and when I came back I just fast forwarded it and I just seen the score line go from 2-0 to 2-1 and my eyes widened.



I feel your pain. I have to record the matches on a cheap PVR, and it takes about a minute and a half to transition to recording the next program if I'm recording something straight after. Because the TV network playing the games here is stupid, they don't have 3 hours designated to the matches, so I have to set it to record the next program in case it goes into overtime. USA scored the goal during the transition period!


----------



## Dene (Jul 2, 2014)

The matches and my predictions for the quarter finals:
Brazil vs. Colombia ------> Colombia
France vs. Germany ----> Germany

Holland vs. Costa Rica --> Holland
Argentina vs. Belgium ---> Argentina


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 2, 2014)

Dene said:


> The matches and my predictions for the quarter finals:
> Brazil vs. Colombia ------> Colombia
> France vs. Germany ----> Germany
> 
> ...



I think everything there is right except for the Brazil and Colombia match. Colombia are a really good team but do you really think that they're better than Brazil?

Edit: Note: This world cup has come up with some amazing upsets so far, for all we know it could be Colombia, France, Costa Rica and Belgium in the Semi's. 
I'd also like to add that if there is any underdog that could win in the quarter finals it would be Costa Rica, even if they're playing Holland they have been an 
outstanding team getting out on top of group D and causing huge upsets so far.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jul 2, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I think everything there is right except for the Brazil and Colombia match. Colombia are a really good team but do you really think that they're better than Brazil?



Brazil are average without Neymar. If his legs are broken early enough in the match, who knows what can happen.

In all seriousness, Brazil are pretty dodgy in defence and I'd back Colombia any day of the week.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 2, 2014)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> Brazil are average without Neymar. If his legs are broken early enough in the match, who knows what can happen.
> 
> In all seriousness, Brazil are pretty dodgy in defence and I'd back Colombia any day of the week.



Brazil are ranked 3rd in the world and they have players like David Luiz, Oscar and Julio Caesar is a good goalkeeper. Also Colombia are facing the host nation, so they have the pressure of the majority of neutral supporters against them. But I do see your point, players like Fred and Hulk haven't been performing.
Like I said, Colombia are a really good side, but I think that Brazil are a little bit better considering their ranking, the players that they have and their support.


----------



## ySoSrs (Jul 2, 2014)

Brazil ranking 3th is the ranking before the start of the world cup, the ranking on this very moment is quite different. Brazil is ranked 8th while Colombia shares first place. Colombia also has the current top scorer and is the second highest scoring team this wc. The statistics are still comparable to Brazil though: Brazil - Colombia. 


Virtual FIFA-ranking on July 2nd (current rank between brackets):
1. (8) Colombia 1.555 points
2. (5) Argentina 1.555
3. (2) Germany 1.486
4. (11) Belgium 1.468
5.(15) The Netherlands 1.393
6. (7) Uruguay 1.330
7.(17) France 1.254
8. (3) Brazil 1.233
9. (1) Spain 1.229
10. (6) Switzerland 1.216
11. (4) Portugal 1.148
12.(14) Chile 1.098
13.(12) Greece 1.091
14. (9) Italy 1.056
15.(13) USA 989
16.(28) Costa Rica 982
17.(18) Croatia 955
18.(20) Mexico 930
19.(22) Algeria 924
20.(21) Bosnia and Herzegovina 917
21.(10) England 911
22.(26) Ecuador 901
23.(16) Ukraine 898
24.(19) Russia 897
25.(24) Ivory Coast 850
...


----------



## Dene (Jul 2, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I think everything there is right except for the Brazil and Colombia match. Colombia are a really good team but do you really think that they're better than Brazil?



I was gonna say what ySoSrs said, so I won't repeat that. Have you actually been watching the games? Colombia are pretty much better than Brazil in every way in this World Cup. Brazil have had two draws, Colombia have won every game. Colombia have scored considerably more goals (3 more, or 37% more), and have conceded less (Colombia 2, Brazil 3). Brazil don't look especially threatening in general, while Colombia are harassing defences left right and centre. The only possibly way Brazil can win is in a shoot-out.


----------



## Dene (Jul 4, 2014)

Bring on the quarters!!


----------



## ajayd (Jul 4, 2014)

Germany played well, France played badly, and guess Colombia isn't as good as y'all thought, eh? That or you could always play the refs card, the amount of fouls in this game is absurd.


----------



## cubizh (Jul 4, 2014)

Brazil's game was over at halftime.


----------



## Dene (Jul 4, 2014)

ajayd said:


> Germany played well, France played badly, and guess Colombia isn't as good as y'all thought, eh? That or you could always play the refs card, the amount of fouls in this game is absurd.



I have to admit, the ref waited way too long to start throwing out the yellow cards. It was so scrappy, and that played right into Brazil's hands. Well done to Brazil, they finally decided to play some football and they managed the win. Interesting that there were no goals in general play. A corner and a free kick for Brazil, and a penalty for Colombia. Not much you can do to defend against that free kick, but that corner should have been defended properly, absolutety shocking by Sanchez. Colombia just couldn't get into their game with all the fouls. When Ramos came on he only seemed to be able to head the ball away from goal. Quadrado should never have come off. I have no idea why the coach put him on the left later in the game when he was causing so much havoc down the right. Brazil's best performance + Colombia's worst, and that's what happens. At least I can put my faith in the German's to avenge my Colombian brothers.


----------



## ajayd (Jul 4, 2014)

Dene said:


> I have to admit, the ref waited way too long to start throwing out the yellow cards. It was so scrappy, and that played right into Brazil's hands. Well done to Brazil, they finally decided to play some football and they managed the win. Interesting that there were no goals in general play. A corner and a free kick for Brazil, and a penalty for Colombia. Not much you can do to defend against that free kick, but that corner should have been defended properly, absolutety shocking by Sanchez. Colombia just couldn't get into their game with all the fouls. When Ramos came on he only seemed to be able to head the ball away from goal. Quadrado should never have come off. I have no idea why the coach put him on the left later in the game when he was causing so much havoc down the right. Brazil's best performance + Colombia's worst, and that's what happens. *At least I can put my faith in the German's to avenge my Colombian brothers.*



So true, If there's one game that I would bet money on, it's that Germany beats Brazil.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 5, 2014)

Weird, one of the scrappiest games of the hole tournament and it brings out one of the best goals since the world cup started. Brazil won't get past the Germans in the Semi's, not a hope, at least not if Neymar's going to be out with that bad injury, you have to admit it was a horrible tackle on Neymar. I still want Holland to win, I'll get 10 euro from my Dad if they do! Julio Caesar is out of their next match as well. Who are the other keepers that can play? Yes, there were a lot of fouls, but just be glad that the ref didn't make it like the 2010 final. However it could be possible that Brazil could get 3rd place, they've already got a secured 4th place anyway.

Q. What do people think is the best goal of the tournament so far? I think it's Cahill's volley at #1, Luiz's Free kick tonight at #2 and Van Persie's header at #3.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 5, 2014)

Brazil es numero uno

BR BR BR

Really good game, I've watched 4 games this world cup, seems like I chose a good game to watch.


----------



## Sin-H (Jul 5, 2014)

ajayd said:


> So true, If there's one game that I would bet money on, it's that Germany beats Brazil.



In Germany, people are not that sure. The lack of Thiago Silva and Neymar might help Germany a lot, though.



CiaranBeahan said:


> Julio Caesar is out of their next match as well.


I don't think that's sure yet, his injury might be not that bad.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 5, 2014)

Sin-H said:


> I don't think that's sure yet, his injury might be not that bad.



But he got a yellow card so that means he misses the next match.


----------



## Dene (Jul 5, 2014)

Ya Brazil are in all sorts of crisis at the moment. Anyway, two games ahead of us before that one. I need to get to bed or I'm not going to get any sleep at all. Go the Netherlands!!!!!!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 5, 2014)

Dene said:


> Ya Brazil are in all sorts of crisis at the moment. Anyway, two games ahead of us before that one. I need to get to bed or I'm not going to get any sleep at all. Go the Netherlands!!!!!!



What times are the matches on at where you are? In Ireland they're around anywhere from 5-10pm which isn't bad.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 5, 2014)

ajayd said:


> Germany played well, France played badly, and guess Colombia isn't as good as y'all thought, eh? That or you could always play the refs card, the amount of fouls in this game is absurd.


France looked like they went for a cigarette and beer at half time. The Brazil game was ruined by the ref failing to keep control, and Brazil will struggle now they have several key players out. That's my two cents. Still a pretty open competition though, and some really exciting games!


----------



## DarioRubik (Jul 5, 2014)

Colombia could definitely have won, they just made two very very childish mistakes (both the corner and Luiz's not-so-super-amazing kick, which scored thanks to the keeper's bad position previous to the kick). Brazil have , once again, won with some ref help. That's my opinion.







CiaranBeahan said:


> Q. What do people think is the best goal of the tournament so far? I think it's Cahill's volley at #1, Luiz's Free kick tonight at #2 and Van Persie's header at #3.



The best one so far is James's amazing goal against Uruguay.


----------



## Dene (Jul 5, 2014)

DarioRubik said:


> Luiz's not-so-super-amazing kick, which scored thanks to the keeper's bad position previous to the kick



usrs??? Free kicks don't get much better than that. The goalkeeper's positioning was perfect, slightly to the right of centre of goal (by right, I mean from the attacking point of view, i.e. the same way the ball went, as one would expect). The ball just swung far too much and was too powerful and too much to the top right.


----------



## DarioRubik (Jul 5, 2014)

Dene said:


> usrs??? Free kicks don't get much better than that. The goalkeeper's positioning was perfect, slightly to the right of centre of goal. The ball just swung far too much and was too powerful and too much to the top right.


 
I know it was good , but the keeper could have caught it.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 5, 2014)

DarioRubik said:


> I know it was good , but the keeper could have caught it.



Why does that mean it was a not-so-super-amazing-kick?


----------



## DarioRubik (Jul 5, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Why does that mean it was a not-so-super-amazing-kick?


Because it was not unstoppable. Still, congrats to Brazil.


----------



## Dene (Jul 5, 2014)

DarioRubik said:


> I know it was good , but the keeper could have caught it.



Maybe a taller keeper could have, after all he did get his finger-tips to it. But I think you underestimate how fast that ball was hit. Perhaps you should watch the replay again a few times.


----------



## DarioRubik (Jul 5, 2014)

Dene said:


> Maybe a taller keeper could have, after all he did get his finger-tips to it. But I think you underestimate how fast that ball was hit. Perhaps you should watch the replay again a few times.


Yeah, maybe I have  , both of you are right.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 5, 2014)

Holland! CLAP! CLAP! CLAP! Holland! CLAP! CLAP! CLAP! Holland! CLAP! CLAP! CLAP! 

I hope they win. But I won't put all odds against Costa Rica.


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 5, 2014)

This is worrying, but They can pull it back here at the 118th minute.

I thought you were backing Costa rica?


----------



## Dene (Jul 5, 2014)

Darn it the boys are making me very nervous. Coach needs to make a change; van Persie shouldn't stay on the field just for penalties. They should be trying to win in regulation time.

EDIT: And as I say that, the gaffer makes an attacking change


----------



## Dene (Jul 5, 2014)

Well this blows. No one wins in a shoot-out.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 5, 2014)

I want Costa Rica to win because there are the underdogs, but at the same time I WANT Holland to win because it will increase my chances of getting €10


----------



## Dene (Jul 5, 2014)

Well, I hate shoot-outs, but I loved the show put on by Krul. What a genius play by van Gaal.


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 5, 2014)

NEDERLAND!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 5, 2014)

Dene said:


> Well, I hate shoot-outs, but I loved the show put on by Krul. What a genius play by van Gaal.



It was a really good decision by van Gael without a doubt. But hats off to the Costa Rican Goalkeeper, outstanding and one of the best Goalkeepers in the world cup. 

But now looking forward to the Semi's. It will be more than likely Germany against Argentina or Holland in the final.


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 6, 2014)

Germany vs Holland almost certainly


----------



## pipkiksass (Jul 6, 2014)

Never underestimate the power of home support. Brazil have been desperately ordinary so far, but they're in the semis. Germany _should_ walk it, but you just never know. France 98 springs to mind.


----------



## Dene (Jul 6, 2014)

Semi-final match-ups and my predictions:

Brazil vs. Germany ------> Germany
Argentina vs. Holland ---> Holland

I simply can't see Brazil managing again, short three of their first choice players, unless Germany have an absolute shocker. Holland vs. Argentina is almost unpickable, but I have to have faith in my boys to get the job done, as they eventually did today. It would be a shame to not have a South American team in the final, but no one can deny it; Germany vs. Holland is the match we all want to see (even if that means play off for third >.<)


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 6, 2014)

I really wanted costa rica to win.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 6, 2014)

Germany-Brazil:Brazil lost Neymar and Tiago Silva for the match and I heard somethin about there goalkeeper or something, so I think 2-0 Germany goes to finals!
NEDERLAND-Argentina: if the Netherlands play 5-3-2!/5-2-3 it will be fine cuz Argentina has a bunch of good strikers messi,Di Maria,higuain,aquero(not really sure if he is in Brazil) and tevez (also not sure if he is in Brazil). And the dutch have really good defense. Prediction:2-1 for the Netherlands with something like the same story as against Mexico!


----------



## Dene (Jul 6, 2014)

My biggest concern with Holland, and now that I think about it it really showed in their past two matches, is the lack of de Jong. I am seriously concerned that his lack of influence in the midfield is going to really hurt the Netherlands :'(


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 6, 2014)

Dene said:


> My biggest concern with Holland, and now that I think about it it really showed in their past two matches, is the lack of de Jong. I am seriously concerned that his lack of influence in the midfield is going to really hurt the Netherlands :'(


Eh,.... He is injured and will miss the rest of the WC....


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 6, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> I really wanted costa rica to win.



I did too, I really like the country. :<


----------



## ajayd (Jul 6, 2014)

Personally, I think that Brazil - Argentina has the potential to be the match that we want to see, but Germany - Netherlands is more probable


----------



## TDM (Jul 6, 2014)

ajayd said:


> Personally, I think that Brazil - Argentina has the potential to be the match that we want to see, but Germany - Netherlands is more probable


We'll still see Brazil-Argentina even if Germany and Netherlands go through to the final


----------



## Sin-H (Jul 7, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> [talking about Julio Caesar] But he got a yellow card so that means he misses the next match.


late reply, but: no. it was his first yellow card in the tournament, so he is not locked.



Antonie faz fan said:


> Germany-Brazil:Brazil lost Neymar and Tiago Silva for the match and I heard somethin about there goalkeeper or something, so I think 2-0 Germany goes to finals!



The goalkeeper is slightly injured, but probably fit on Tuesday. And he is not locked out as described above. Thiago Silva's yellow card might be overturned. Brazil already managed to overturn a player lockout in 1962, so who knows what's going to happen. Probably not though; the FIFA is already under suspicion that they have a preference for Brazil. They wouldn't want to enforce these suspicions.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 8, 2014)

Germany are going to win this easily. Although the refs have favoured Brazil, still think that Germany will fly past this Brazil team with ease.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 8, 2014)

4 - 0 Germany before 30 minutes 

edit 5 wtf


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 8, 2014)

WHAT THE **** IS HAPPENING?


----------



## TDM (Jul 8, 2014)

lol


Antonie faz fan said:


> I think 2-0 Germany goes to finals!


Yeah...


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 8, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Germany will fly past this Brazil team with ease.



OK maybe a bit more than just fly past them! My predictions are 8 or 9 or 10 for Germany and none for Brazil


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 8, 2014)

I might put 20p on brazil to win at 1000/1. If Germany can get 5 goals in 30 minutes....


----------



## TDM (Jul 8, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> OK maybe a bit more than just fly past them! My predictions are 8 or 9 or 10 for Germany and none for Brazil


Germany will probably substitute off some of their better players to avoid them getting injured, and won't need to try as hard later on in the game when it's guaranteed they'll win. I don't think they'll get more than 7.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 8, 2014)

TDM said:


> Germany will probably substitute off some of their better players to avoid them getting injured, and won't need to try as hard later on in the game when it's guaranteed they'll win. I don't think they'll get more than 7.



Well that's probably true, but at this stage you never know what could happen if you take into account what's happened so far.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 8, 2014)

World cup goals are like medals in the Olympics, if you can get one, you get it. No mercy. But I do feel sorry for Brazil. Neymar couldn't help that he was injured, but Silva let his country down.


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 8, 2014)

What the heck??????
EDIT: 7:0


----------



## TDM (Jul 8, 2014)

TDM said:


> I don't think they'll get more than 7.


7-0  inb4 another

E: GOALLL!!!

Whenever the commentators don't have anything to say they just make a comment about how badly Brazil are doing...


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 8, 2014)

Well, they took their time but they finally decided to get a goal.


----------



## ajayd (Jul 8, 2014)

Germans played easy second half. I have no doubt that 10-0 Germany was possible. Argentina and the Netherlands must be quaking in their shoes, that was unreal


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jul 8, 2014)

lel 7:1
gj Klose 16th world cup goal

(I'm german)


----------



## Sin-H (Jul 9, 2014)

Incredible stuff. I was thinking that Germany is probably going to win against this Brazil, but that... How could the defense play so badly?

This was not only the highest win in a World Cup semi final ever, it was also the highest win in any k.o. duel in World Cup history.

And way to go for Klose with his 16th!

Now I am really really hoping for the Dutchies to make the finals, because then finally a European country would win the World Cup in South America. Furthermore, for the first time since 1998, it wouldn't be the case that I am disappointed after a World Cup final. [In 98, I was rooting for France (being 5 years old and not even having a proper idea of what Brazil is); in 02, I was rooting for Germany in the finals, in 06 I wanted France to win and in 10 I was hoping for the Dutchies]

I won't be able to see the second semi final and the game for third place  see you on Sunday ^^


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jul 9, 2014)

Sin-H said:


> because then finally a European country would win the World Cup in South America, and for the first time since 1998



The world cup was held in France in 1998. France won.
Last time I checked France wasn't in South America ^^


----------



## Sin-H (Jul 9, 2014)

continue to read the sentence. You're German, you should be used to long sentences! I wanted to say that for the first time since 1998, I wouldn't have to worry that a team I don't support wins the finals. In 1998, I supported France - they won. In 2002, I supported Germany - they lost. In 2006, I supported France - they lost. in 2010, I supported the Netherlands - they lost. If the final this year were Germany - Netherlands, I wouldn't care who wins and I wouldn't have to be disappointed after the finals. That is independent of the first part of the sentence, where I state that a final Germany - Netherlands would make sure that for the first time, a European team would win the World Cup in South America. I edited the post to make it clearer.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh yeah, now I see...
(I didn't notice the "and")


Sin-H said:


> *and* for the first time since 1998


----------



## cubizh (Jul 9, 2014)

I have to feel sorry for Brazil that invested so much into this event and be humiliated like this. This result kind of makes one feel a little less bad that Portugal took 4 in the opening game though.


----------



## Dene (Jul 9, 2014)

Finally the beast has re-awoken. Germany deserved the big win; Brazil's true colours finally showed. My Colombian brothers are redeemed!


Come on Holland!!!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 9, 2014)

Dene said:


> Come on Holland!!!



Come on Argentina!!!!! 

But 1-7 in a semi-final... ftw?


----------



## TP (Jul 9, 2014)

Sin-H said:


> Incredible stuff. I was thinking that Germany is probably going to win against this Brazil, but that... How could the defense play so badly?
> 
> This was not only the highest win in a World Cup semi final ever, *it was also the highest win in any k.o. duel in World Cup history*.



Sweden - Cuba ended 8-0 in the quarter-final in 1938.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 9, 2014)

No wonder Neymar broke his back... he was carrying the entire Brazil team!

Also, I'm going for a Germany-Netherlands final with Germany winning 2-1.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 9, 2014)

Come on Holland! A German Holland final would be brilliant!


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 9, 2014)

Certainly would, can't wait now!


----------



## Dene (Jul 9, 2014)

De Jongggggggggggggggggggggggggggg <3


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 9, 2014)

YEAAAH COME ON LETS ROAR YOU ALL MIGHT LIONS!!!!!!!


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 9, 2014)

Well... I have to say I'm not so disappointed after all. Netherlands were so boring in their last two games and at least they won't have a chance to turn the final into a dull 0-0.


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 9, 2014)

Argentina will certainly make for a better final but Germany will be strong favourites.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 10, 2014)

Man, those two semi-finals couldn't have possibly been more different. 

I wanted the Dutch to win in this one, but oh well. Go Germany!


----------



## ajayd (Jul 10, 2014)

I nearly fell asleep, anyone else think that was deathly boring? Gooooo Germany !


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 10, 2014)

ajayd said:


> I nearly fell asleep, anyone else think that was deathly boring? Gooooo Germany !



I did fall asleep.

But I'm glad Argentina won. (I don't support Argentina but all the other teams I WAS supporting were knocked out  so now I'm going for Argentina.)


----------



## Dene (Jul 10, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Well... I have to say I'm not so disappointed after all. Netherlands were so boring in their last two games and at least they won't have a chance to turn the final into a dull 0-0.





newtonbase said:


> Argentina will certainly make for a better final but Germany will be strong favourites.



I find your perspectives interesting... why are we blaming Holland for making the game boring? There were two teams on the field, and Argentina was overall the more defensive. 

Sure the game was boring as hell, but it was the consequence of both teams refusing to take any risks whatsoever. Shame on both Holland and Argentina for preferring the penalty shoot-out, and it serves Holland right that they lost as a result (and Argentina will get their punishment at the hands of the German's in a few days).


This performance makes me embarrassed to be a fan of the Netherlands, when they're capable of so much more. What horrible strategy on the part of the coach. Four years of waiting to go out on that is disgraceful. I can only hope there is enough uproar in Holland to have the coach sacked (and I feel a little sorry for man u fans, as they've had a taste of what's to come).

The reality is, neither team was capable of beating Germany, so it didn't matter who won. You can bet Argentina will play defensive again in the final, and Messi will be marked out of the game. I doubt it will be a high scoring affair (as much as I might hope it will open up). Germany will do what they have to do and cruise to the end. 

On the other hand, hopefully the playoff for third will really open up. There is no reason for either team to particularly care. Brazil will come out with a blast, seeking redemption and the forgiveness of their fans. Holland should then be able to respond and make it an exciting match.



It's really such a shame that most teams have really gone on the defensive since the Knockout Stages started. The Group Stage was full of much more exciting and entertaining football, then teams have gone into sudden-death with a "don't take any chances" attitude.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 10, 2014)

Dene said:


> I find your perspectives interesting... why are we blaming Holland for making the game boring? There were two teams on the field, and Argentina was overall the more defensive.


That's debatable, but really that comment came from my heart not my head. After England's exit I wanted Holland to win and have spent 240 minutes of their last two games impatiently watching them stroll around their own half and pass the ball back to the keeper, or try to create openings around the opponent's box only for it to all fade away because there are no orange shirts in the box to finish it. It was just too frustrating and I could not be bothered to watch another 120 minutes of that in the final, thanks. I'm not Dutch so my support is conditional on being entertained .


----------



## Droolien (Jul 12, 2014)

Brazil got killed by Germany in the semi's 7-1. Can you believe it? It would be a real shame if they didn't win the third place match against Holland. Can't wait for Germany/Argentina in the final!


----------



## Dene (Jul 12, 2014)

Droolien said:


> Brazil got killed by Germany in the semi's 7-1. Can you believe it? It would be a real shame if they didn't win the third place match against Holland. Can't wait for Germany/Argentina in the final!



Lol I think everyone has moved on from that by now  . And screw Brazil, go Holland!


----------



## Dene (Jul 12, 2014)

Ok Holland, please don't let me down...

EDIT: It looks like the Dutch have paid attention to what the German's did. But a controversial call straight away. If that was a penalty, that absolutely had to be a red card. I stress though, _if_... I'm not complaining


----------



## TDM (Jul 12, 2014)

Two goals already? I think I can see what's coming...


----------



## Dene (Jul 12, 2014)

TDM said:


> Two goals already? I think I can see what's coming...



Two goals that shouldn't have been >.< But I'm not complaining, it's about time the Dutch had some good fortune.


----------



## Dene (Jul 12, 2014)

No one can complain about that one! Yay for actually playing football!


----------



## TDM (Jul 12, 2014)

Dene said:


> No one can complain about that one! Yay for actually playing football!


Haha, yep. Brazil haven't had a good end to their world cup


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 12, 2014)

is it over yet? i sure hope so


----------



## Dene (Jul 12, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> is it over yet? i sure hope so



That match is over. There's still one more, which will be over guaranteed in 24 hours.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 13, 2014)

Dene said:


> That match is over. There's still one more, which will be over guaranteed in 24 hours.



cool

who is playing

i heard germany won a game by a lot or something


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 13, 2014)

I honestly believed that Brazil were going to be hammered again, but I guess it turned out OK. Robbin's dives though!

Germany to win tomorrow! Although I do like underdogs winning!


----------



## Dene (Jul 13, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> cool
> 
> who is playing
> 
> i heard germany won a game by a lot or something



I heard you should read the thread before commenting.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 13, 2014)

Dene said:


> I heard you should read the thread before commenting.



ill just go without an answer then, i dont really care about football


----------



## TDM (Jul 13, 2014)

Not much activity here this game

LAST CHANCE ARGENTINA, LAST CHANCE


----------



## FailCuber (Jul 13, 2014)

Finally germany won! YAY!!


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm not Argentinian or anything but if Messi scored that free kick the game would've ramped up. Unexciting game, but whatever, pretty hqplay


----------



## giorgi (Jul 13, 2014)

Yes Germany finally wins the world cup! I was supporting them from the beginning of the tournament


----------



## Sin-H (Jul 14, 2014)

so my streak of "the team I support in the final game loses" seems to be over.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 14, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Those German Schnitzels...


----------



## Dene (Jul 14, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> What times are the matches on at where you are? In Ireland they're around anywhere from 5-10pm which isn't bad.



Lol whoops sorry I forgot to answer this one. Matches during the group stages were 2am, 5am, 8am. 



Tim Major said:


> I'm not Argentinian or anything but if Messi scored that free kick the game would've ramped up. Unexciting game, but whatever, pretty hqplay



Yea to be honest I was actually cheering him on then. It's a shame he bombed it so damn bad. Also, penalties suck, so it's probably better he didn't.



Anyway, World Cup over, the best team definitely won, the last two games went exactly as I expected, less than 4 years until Russia 2018!!

EDIT: And congratulations to James Rodriguez of Colombia for winning the Golden Boot award. What a young talent this kid is. He's going to make AS Monaco rich!


----------



## Dene (Jul 15, 2014)

So Messi won the Golden Ball a bit controversially. Does anyone have their own opinions on who should have been the top 3? If it were up to me it would have been:

1. Neuer (Germany goalkeeper)
2. Robben (Holland striker)
3. Navas (Costa Rica goalkeeper)


----------



## RicardoRix (Jul 15, 2014)

The Germany team were the only thing that shone out during the finals, and shows that it's a team spirit and mentality that wins the game and nothing to do with individuals. Hence the Messi Golden Ball trophy being so out-of-place.


----------

